# Avacado & Eggs



## Barnbum374 (Mar 14, 2013)

Saw this on a cooking show... Cut an avocado in half, remove the pit and the skin. Put them in a hot frying pan with a little olive oil & let them carmalize a bit. Crack an egg and put the egg whites and yolk onto the avocado half, where the pit was. Add water to the pan and cover. Steam the egg and avocado for about 3 mintes. Then enjoy! I tried it this morning and it was delicious!


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

I've seen that. I love avocado but not sure if I would like cooked avocado, hmmm May have to try it.


----------



## kaax (Nov 21, 2012)

Sound wonderful. 

Kaax


----------

